# Honestly...your thoughts



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm considering trading my Coupe GT for a 1991 200tq. I'm afraid of the maintenance, I'm afraid of the cost...what should I be afraid of? I just looked up the cost of brake discs and they're 200+ each, which is scary...







Your thoughts on these otherwise beautiful and lovely machines is appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Honestly...your thoughts (stockeasyvr6)*

That cost on brake discs only applies if it still has the UFO rotors.


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Honestly...your thoughts (audinut!$)*

Yeah, I believe that it does...but can they be swapped out, for say S4 brakes or another 200 or something? Thanks, I think I'm definitely going to trade. I've never had a four-door, and never had quattro...the sin!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Honestly...your thoughts (stockeasyvr6)*

Yes, you need to swap the whole strut from a G60-equipped car. Applicable cars include other G60 200s, G60-converted V8 quattros, and 92-94 S4/95-97 S6. Or go with a UFO-strut big brake kit from someone like http://www.bira.org (although their products are good, I no longer feel proud to support that organization)


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Honestly...your thoughts (billzcat1)*

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Honestly...your thoughts (stockeasyvr6)*

Are you saying it would be an even trade? If so, you'd be getting a really good deal. Your CGT is worth around $2,000 and a 1991 20VTq is worth at least 3 times that amount...


----------



## metaldaze (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Honestly...your thoughts (stockeasyvr6)*

If you are still waiting to trade do it now!
The 1991 200tq is a rare animal in canada the car can't be imported and what you get is a 227 horse beast and you can make it a hell of a lot faster if you want.Buy it and mod it you will not be sorry.


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Honestly...your thoughts (metaldaze)*

Yup, it's an even trade, happening this coming Saturday morning. The 20vt has 193k on it, but it's been well maintained, a lot of recent work and besides 3 minor but noticeable dings it's really clean. I guess I'm taking this to Carlisle Saturday instead of the CGT as I had planned! I'm getting really anxious for it, too...who wouldn't?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Honestly...your thoughts (stockeasyvr6)*

...very cool, I'll get to see it the first day you have it?! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Oh, you should contact Carlisleand tell them you want to change the car you will be showing..,.


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Honestly...your thoughts (duandcc)*

Good point, although I don't know if it'll be show-ready on Saturday. I'd prefer to clean it up and what not. But I'll be there regardless!
Oh, I'm looking forward to meeting you, Dave-and the other guys that'll be there. See you in a few! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Honestly...your thoughts (stockeasyvr6)*

Basically none of the cars in our group are "show ready" cars...it's jsut for the fun of it. We even have a couple of total rust buckets showing up...so bring the 20V!


----------

